# Opinions please(Tattoo Related)



## AyaChan

I want to get the Kanji for Summer-Rose on the bottom on my back tattooed.

So firstly,for those with tattoos, how much does it hurt?

and secondly, what do you think?

Here are the kanji

Summer


Rose


----------



## Jazmin 92

i have not had a tattoo YET...
but my OH has and has no pain freshhold and hates needles, he said it hurt for the 1st 10 minutes then it just went numb.

i think it would look really nice but normally people who have kanji usually have it in black it bores me make it more colourfull (just my opinion)


----------



## samface182

i think that would be beautiful!
ive not got any tattoos at the bottom of my back, so im not sure about the pain xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i have a tatto on my wrist... and the only way i can describe it is... uncomfortable, stingy, but not unbearable.... the worst thing is the sound, but i had my ipod with me, it didnt block it completely, but enuf that it wasnt hideous...

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tattoos feel like burning to me? lol but not so bad you can't handle it. lol 
childbirth hurts more :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

none of my tattoos have hurt much at all. the bottom of your back will really only hurt over the bone I would think. They're so worth it and no matter how much it hurts if you truly love the design it's soooo worth it


----------



## RachelRae

Those are beautiful! xx


----------



## newmommy23

you should get summer in black and the rose part in pink/red that would be so cute :O


----------



## Gracey&bump

i have one on my back :) it felt more like a burning/dragging sensation rather than pain.
if you can handle childbirth i bet you'll be fine :)

& the symbols are gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Jadelm

That would be beautiful hun. I have a big pink ribbony bow at the bottom of my back and it was totally bearable so you'll be fine with that :) You're used to piercings and stuff and personally I think piercings are worse than tattoos when you're getting them done so you'll be fiiiine. It just feels like a burny scratchy feeling and it's more irritating than it is painful, like you wanna just push them away and rub at it :haha: xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Not got any tattoos but my mum has one down her spine and she said it was more uncomfortable than sore :)
If it really botheres you you could get numbing cream from boots or somewhere similar and apply it to the area before they do the tattoo?


----------



## ablacketer

if you look at my siggy that is my tattoo, takes up allof the top right part of my back (entire right shoulder and some over the spine) and I hated it. The shading wasnt bad but the lines were killer.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i almost passed out when they went over my spine but once i got passed that it was just an annoying feeling. mine is kinda big but not huge and its between my shoulder blades and a little up my neck. i think its a great idea! the symbols are really pretty


----------



## Sentiment

I love love love, Japanese culture and anime. 

It will look beautiful


----------



## Carmello_01

Tattoos are awesome...and addictive! I'd say a good 10% of my skin is covered now, which gives me a good laugh now that I think about it, and how I only intended on 'just the one!'
To me it's an irritating burning feeling, but it's pretty minor in the grand scheme of pain!

:hugs:


----------



## Sophiiie

I've got a couple on my back, one on my wrist and some on my feet, and I'd say my back hurt the least of them all! For me it just felt like a scratching feeling but I'm a complete wimp and I managed to handle the pain with all of mine :) my friend had one & was terrified of it hurting so she bought some numbing cream from boots and said it worked really well x


----------



## aob1013

Tatto's hurt depending on where you get them i have 3 in different places and they hurt in their own way tbh. It's not painful, but uncomfortable, kwim? I personally don't like the chinese/japanese symbols as everyone seems to have them, but they represent something beautiful so go for it hun, you won't regret it xx


----------



## AyaChan

I want the kanji, not just because it will represent summer, but it will also represent how much I love Japan. 

Too the people who suggested numbing cream, does it really work? :D

xx


----------



## aob1013

I tried it with my first tattoo and it help a bit hun, no harm in trying it? :shrug: xx


----------



## amygwen

i love that idea for a tattoo! i think it's gorgeous and if it's something that's important to you that's all that really matters. i want to get a tattoo eventually that has something to do with kenneth - i'm just not quite sure yet! 

i have a tattoo on my right shoulder and getting it done was honestly a lot more painful then i could've ever imagined. for me, i had a hard time breathing normally and the tattooist kept telling me to breathe normally - which made it feel better lol but yeah it's pretty painful imo. after a while though the pain is so bad that it's numbed so you can't feel it anymore. i want more tattoos though so obviously it's not unbearable!


----------



## Jadelm

That's miiiine. Yeah so it's very much on my spine but that didn't bother me at all really. The outline does hurt more than the shading/colour though. 

Also for those of you who know how big and juicy my bump is.. this photo shows how very much out the front she is cos I don't even look preggers from the back :haha: (photo literally just taken) x
 



Attached Files:







38972_10150237368330004_880085003_13368864_6125954_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AyaChan

what colours do you all think would look nice?


----------



## bbyno1

i like it:D
but everyone has these kinda tatoos and i dunno id like people to know what it meant when they saw it aswell other than thinking what does that say/mean kinda thing?
but tatoos are so personal so only you can decidde:)x


----------



## samface182

i think you should just get black. but that's just my opinion :D
only you can decide hun.
xx


----------



## Jadelm

I think just black x


----------



## bbyno1

i would only get black aswell coz the colours start fading in like 20 years time even tho its a long way off lol x


----------



## newmommy23

Oh make sure you eat before you go! Or your could get dizzy. When I got the tattoo behind my ear I didn't eat first and I felt so sick after! Could hardly stand up lol


----------



## AyaChan

behind your ear? did that hurt?? x


----------



## newmommy23

Actually no! I mean it hurt a bit when it got down nearer to my neck, but on my actual skull bit it was just really really loud


----------



## AyaChan

haha I've watched friends have tattoos, and I watch LA Ink, London Ink and Miami ink all the time, and the noise has never bothered me, but now I'm quite worried about it lol.

Do you have peircings? If so, which hurts more, I mean I know they're different pains, but still lol

xx


----------



## Jellyt

I like it! I like tattoos that are really personal like that. I have 5 and the one on my back was the one that hurt the most but it wasn't that bad at all. It's kind of a nice pain I think if that makes sense and it is really addictive. I'm having one for Evelyn but i'm still thinking about how and where to have it. I personally don't like lots of colours. All of mine are black apart from the one on my leg. I think it'd look nice to have the summer park black and the rose part in either pink or red?


----------



## AyaChan

I'm also going to get a tiger, since I like the story of the Chinese Zodiac, and its the tiger this year, any ideas on where to have it? :D x


----------



## ablacketer

my piercings hurt more but for a shorter period of time. (both nipples and hood pierced twice) 

as for colors, get what ever you like (try to stay away from red, a lot of people reject it) they all fade over time. black turns blue, etc.


----------



## veganmum2be

i have 6 tattoos.
to be honest i dont think they hurt, it was more of an irritating feeling.
and i have had alot of piercings in various places, and piercings definatly hurt more than any of my tattoos.

some tattoo places wont let you use the numbing cream because it affects how much ink is absorbed or something like that...
xx


----------



## AyaChan

really off topic, but I noticed your calling your LO Frank Andrew, 2 of my best guy friends are Frank and Andrew :D

Hmm, I guess numbing cream is off the list then. Just have to grin and bear it I suppose.

I'm sure labour is the worst pain, and I managed that. Maybe I should take some gas&air with me :haha:

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe i love hearing that other people are called Frank...i know that sounds odd. but most people hate the name so its kinda nice to hear.
my brother answered his phone the other day and said 'hiya frank' and i got all excited cos he has a friend called frank :wacko:

you can still ask about the numbing cream, i never used it but i wanted to for my first which was on my foot, cos everyone said it was unbareably painfull lol, and i was gutted when they said i wasn't allowed to use it. but it really aint that bad. plus if you do find it gets to much you can have a break.

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

veganmum2be said:


> hehe i love hearing that other people are called Frank...i know that sounds odd. but most people hate the name so its kinda nice to hear.
> *my brother answered his phone the other day and said 'hiya frank' and i got all excited cos he has a friend called frank *

 :haha:
Frank was my first love :winkwink:
seeing him tomorrow actually haha.



> you can still ask about the numbing cream, i never used it but i wanted to for my first which was on my foot, cos everyone said it was unbareably painfull lol, and i was gutted when they said i wasn't allowed to use it. but it really aint that bad. plus if you do find it gets to much you can have a break.
> 
> xxx

I think if I had a break I'd be to pussy to go back and get it finished lol.

I nearly didnt get the otherside of my lip done coz the one side hurt too much lol.


xx


----------



## veganmum2be

lmao. yeah i was a wuss with lip piercings :lol: i had the middle done and i wanted snakebites but i was too scared to get them in one go, so i got them done one at a time and looked really odd for two weeks :lol:

x


----------



## newmommy23

In my opinion, piercings hurt more. But I'm a huge baby about needles. Tattoos definitely don't feel like needles. And with the one on my head it wasn't so much the noise itself, like the noise of the gun, but the fact that it was vibrating my entire skull. I grew up in a tattoo parlor, and it's so so so so funny to see how people perceive pain. From what I've seen, in general, women take it way better than men! I have seen huge biker dudes cry getting their chest tattooed and a thin little scene girl gets one on her ribs and doesn't even bat an eyelash. It really does boil down to personal threshold! But it's really not bad. And it's super addictive :flower:


----------



## AyaChan

i have such a crap pain threshold, but i did labour on g&a, so i might be ok :D

x


----------



## veganmum2be

if only people could buy gas&air :lol:
that would stop alot of drug problems too, cos g&a is amazing :lol:


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl: thats true :D


----------



## AyaChan

can someone help me find a nice tiger to get done? I can't find one :(


----------



## veganmum2be

what sort of tiger you wanting?

tattooists will draw things up for you if you cant find an image you like completely.
:D


----------



## AyaChan

nothing too macho, but not to girly either lol x


----------



## veganmum2be

hmmm i dunno, never been a fan of tigers 

but this is CUTE
https://media.photobucket.com/image/anime tiger/Vampire_Eclipse/Anime/Tiger_cub_by_Kamirah.jpg

:lol:


----------



## AyaChan

thats so cute :D

heres 2 i found, dunno if I like though. The anime one is from my fav anime which is why I saved it lol


----------



## veganmum2be

i prefer the top one! :D x


----------



## AyaChan

ahh choosing a tiger in so hard :( x


----------



## AyaChan

I found a few more I like :D


----------



## newmommy23

oh I really like that last one, very graceful


----------



## AyaChan

yh im thinkin the last one is probs my fav :D x


----------



## newmommy23

where are you going to get the tiger? like on your body where


----------



## AyaChan

I'm not sure, I was thinking maybe my hip, but I already had ideas for my hip, so I dunno :shrug:

Any ideas?

x


----------



## newmommy23

would look really awesome on your thigh! but it kinda depends how big you want it. My poor hip tattoo is getting all stretched out by my belly right now lol


----------



## AyaChan

haha thats the only problem with hip tattoos.

yeahh thigh might be good, I was also thinking ankle, but that would hurt alot!

xx


----------



## newmommy23

ankle I've heard hurts! Of mine, my hip was the only one that hurt even a little bit. The one on my forearm tickled !! Lol maybe I just have a high pain tolerance? I don't know. That would be so so so cute on your ankle though!


----------



## Jadelm

I was thinking thigh too! My thigh one didn't hurt AT ALL I was too busy texting while he was doing it :haha: but it was only writing so pretty thin lines. My ankle one on the other hurt like a BITCH :growlmad: it was right on a nerve too so it made my calf muscle spasm and by the time he was done my leg felt so weak lol. He had to literally pin my leg down with one hand and tattoo me with the other :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I want tattoos in all the painful places lol, im an idiot.

I want 2 swallows on my chest aswel lol

xx


----------



## Green373

i have a star tattoo on my right hip, it didnt hurt to me, it was more like an annoying tickle. hah ai plan on getting a cherry blossom tree up my side soon, so if i ever get pregnant again, branches may be on my belly ha. ;)


----------



## AyaChan

aww thats sound lovely :D x


----------



## AriannasMama

I think it would look awesome. I have a tattoo on the top of my foot, and they say thats one of the most painful places you can get a tattoo, but it wasn't that bad, felt like lots of teeny hairs being pulled out, it all depends on your pain threshold, but if you can handle child birth, I am sure you can handle a tattoo :)


----------



## AyaChan

my pain threshold is crap lol, im so worried, but excited at the same time, gotta save some money first though :D

x


----------



## Green373

this is kind of what i want, but larger blossoms and for the brances to also go out on my shoulder and another sparrow, and to put kevans name in it. i love tatoos and always have! i want lots :) https://rapidcow.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/54df3_tattoo2_by_meghanmargarita.jpg

and this is the tatoo i do have, i was about 15 weeks in the picture so it hadnt stretched to much ;)
https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/marie435-skater/180.jpg?t=1279921182


----------



## AyaChan

awww thats stunning :D


----------



## AriannasMama

veganmum2be said:


> if only people could buy gas&air :lol:
> that would stop alot of drug problems too, cos g&a is amazing :lol:

Thats just nitrous right? People actually buy that in tanks here and suck it out of balloons to get high, though I think they get pure nitrous and not 50/50....and it can kill you, so they are pretty stupid for doing it.


----------



## veganmum2be

^ you have great taste in tattoos green373 
that is lovely :D
i love cherry blossom tattoos!


----------



## AyaChan

agree


----------



## veganmum2be

mrs.stokes said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> if only people could buy gas&air :lol:
> that would stop alot of drug problems too, cos g&a is amazing :lol:
> 
> Thats just nitrous right? People actually buy that in tanks here and suck it out of balloons to get high, though I think they get pure nitrous and not 50/50....and it can kill you, so they are pretty stupid for doing it.Click to expand...

oh not sure, i think gas and air is called equinox(sp) here?
i mean the stuff they give in hospitals, not anything illegal or dangerous! xxx


----------



## Jadelm

AyaChan said:


> I want tattoos in all the painful places lol, im an idiot.
> 
> I want 2 swallows on my chest aswel lol
> 
> xx

My ankle one is a swallow :thumbup: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:D swallows make lovely tattoos :D


----------



## Jadelm

Green373 said:


> this is kind of what i want, but larger blossoms and for the brances to also go out on my shoulder and another sparrow, and to put kevans name in it. i love tatoos and always have! i want lots :) https://rapidcow.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/54df3_tattoo2_by_meghanmargarita.jpg
> 
> and this is the tatoo i do have, i was about 15 weeks in the picture so it hadnt stretched to much ;)
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p37/marie435-skater/180.jpg?t=1279921182


That tattoo is making me consider how I can cover up my back ones and have something like that done over them :dohh: I don't think I'll ever stop wanting tattoos lmao x


----------



## newmommy23

I have a tattoo of a star on my hip too! lol my daughter who miscarried name was Eden and that's what the E is for :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs097.snc1/4973_1108081423045_1257090239_30327267_3472696_n.jpg
and my ear tattoo earlier discussed lol
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs418.snc3/25192_1264809141140_1257090239_30696264_1301462_n.jpg
god thats hard to take a picture of lol

I want sooo many. I am going to get Mollymaia on my shoulder after she's born!


----------



## AyaChan

pic didnt show, this doesnt allow html :(

xx


----------



## newmommy23

edited! should show now


----------



## Green373

i just love love tattoos, i also want one on the back of my neck that says

"...And so she danced"

since i am a dancer :) 
but i want so many! i dont know how ill ever have enoguh room on my body for everythign i want, people always say tatoos are addicting but my oh my i had no idea! haha

i would love t see the swallow on your foot Jade!


----------



## Jadelm

They are super addictive, I have 10 :dohh: I don't regret them at all but I wish I could start all over again cos I feel like I can't really have any more and it still love tasteful iykwim? 

Shall post a piccy of my swallow later :) x


----------



## Green373

oh i cant wait! i love tatoos, ill probably have 10 soon enough if not more hahah i want alot of little ones too that can only be seen if i want you to see them ya know :)
i plan on being a teaches so i cant have sleeves or anything ;)


----------



## Becca19

I have two. One on the back of my leg and one inbetween my shoulder blades. The one on the back of my leg didn't hurt just burned and she kept hitting a nerve so i almost kicked her:haha: & the only part that hurt inbetween my shoulder blades was when she got really close to the actual blade.:thumbup:


----------



## Jadelm

Green373 said:


> oh i cant wait! i love tatoos, ill probably have 10 soon enough if not more hahah i want alot of little ones too that can only be seen if i want you to see them ya know :)
> i plan on being a teaches so i cant have sleeves or anything ;)

that's what mine are like, people who've known me for years never believe i have so many cos you can only ever see one or two at a time. i wanted to be a teacher too when i got the majority of them so they are covered up. just one on wrist and one on my forearm that are visible unless i wear long sleeves :) picture coming in a min... just taking it on my phooone.. x


----------



## Jadelm

Ta da! I love the tattoo itself but it really needs retouching as I was an idiot and picked it and so it's a bit patchy :dohh: xxx
 



Attached Files:







38967_10150237750775004_880085003_13379724_1487859_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Green373

i love it! now im curious about your others! the one on your tummy is beautiful!


----------



## Jadelm

thankyou that's my fave/most meaningful cos it was done in memory of my biological dad and now serves to remember both him and my stepdad :cloud9:
i have them all over.. in short:
*starsign for gemini (roman numeral 2) behind my right ear
*ribbon and butterflies at the top of my spine/neck
*butterflies a little way up my spine and a bow at the bottom
*my dad one on my tummy
*butterfly on my collerbone
*heart on my forearm with some little leaves around it
* a 'J' (for jade :haha:) with flowers on my wrist
*latin writing on my thigh (sorta in line with where shorts kinda stop)
*swallow on my ankle
*2 dragonflies on my foot

:thumbup: x


----------



## AyaChan

I wanna see more pics lol :D xx


----------



## newmommy23

hey we're cool jade we both have roman numerals behind our ears! lol my mom is an er nurse and has 80% of her body tattooed. the scrubs cover em ;p


----------



## pinkribbon

I don't have one at the base of my back, but I have a pink ribbon on the back of my neck (hence the username) and it hurts when it goes over the bone. It's bearable though. Just feels kinda scratchy.


----------



## AyaChan

i wnated a tattoo on the back of my neck, but then i decided against it coz it would hurt so much lol


----------



## pinkribbon

I have 3 and it's the only one that bled lol. 


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs008.snc1/4445_98526431387_711051387_2539670_1183125_n.jpg

That's when it was just done and all bloody :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

does anyone have any websites that have tattoo designs/lettering on?? i cant find anything i like and am too shy to go and 'browse' in the tattoo parlour lol :shy: i want Noah with maybe an ark or a rainbow or a dove (from the story :winkwink:) and maybe his DOB but not sure on that.. on either my wrist or the back of my shoulder xx


----------



## veganmum2be

anna most tattoo parlours will require you to choose a text/lettering in the shop. most do it on a word programme on the computer believe it or not. as they type it, copy it and print it on tattoo copy paper stuff to transfer on the body.
so its cheaper to choose a text while in the shop (you can be fussy and take time :D) than it is to come in with your own printed off, as then you have to pay a custom tattoo design rate. 
thats only through my experience though, but its been the same in all 4 tattoo parlours i've been in.

xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

veganmum2be said:


> anna most tattoo parlours will require you to choose a text/lettering in the shop. most do it on a word programme on the computer believe it or not. as they type it, copy it and print it on tattoo copy paper stuff to transfer on the body.
> so its cheaper to choose a text while in the shop (you can be fussy and take time :D) than it is to come in with your own printed off, as then you have to pay a custom tattoo design rate.
> thats only through my experience though, but its been the same in all 4 tattoo parlours i've been in.
> 
> xxxxx

ahhh, thats helpful thank you! its just i dont like rushing decisions (especially lifelong ones :lol:) so its good i can take my time and be fussy! :haha: xxxxx


----------



## jelix9408

i have 2 .. one on my foot and one on my wrist.. both for Willow lol and i got them the same day. the my opinion in the way it feels .. is like burning .. it doesnt feel like a needle is jabbing you it just feels like a burn. and it stings afterwards too. but mine hurt alot cause the tattoo artist told me i got mine in 2 of the most sensitive areas.


----------



## mommieoftwo

I'm having mine done soon. Ive decided on getting My name with a butterfly on my back and then Abbeygaile and Lanie's names on my hip bone


----------



## pinkribbon

You can go in with a few ideas and pictures of things you like and they can sort of collaborate them for you and draw up something entirely new. I have forever written on my foot and I told them what I did/didn't like about existing fonts and they drew it up and it was spot on 1st time. Don't be afraid to ask for bits changed if you're not entirely happy!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

i have 5 tattoos and one is at the bottom of my back, they are very sore however there no where as painful as childbirth lol :) 
the kanji symbols are lovely however make sure the tattoist doesnt make them too thick as my younger brother gas kanji symbols on his arm and it looks kinda silly because its too thick.


----------

